# Help needed... Specific request!



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello TWF,

I'm looking for a specific strap, I've spent approx 4 hours trawling the internet over the last few days looking for the following...

20mm tapered to 18mm leather strap (deployment style ideally) but with curved lug ends... in Black!

Any recommendations? I've tried the usual haunts eBay/Amazon/Etsy/Cousins/Gekota...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

'Slightly curved'... https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p22881h595s597-Watch-strap-Sarasota.html

There are unbranded ones on eBay too, but who knows how nice they are.

I initially looked for a Hirsch Medici (/Leonardo), but it looks like they've stopped doing them.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have used the following site a few times and their choice of straps is quite frankly astonishing, from very cheap up to expensive high quality straps.

The following link is for 20mm straps, just match which one you like the look of as there's a lot of info on each item for length, buckle width etc.

Enjoy the long search................

https://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/20mm-watch-strap.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

Have a word with Steveo and see if hew can knock you comething together i have a couple of his and they aren't cheap butthey certainly arent expansive either and he makes to order so im sure he can sort you something out.

https://www.steveostraps.com/


----------

